# Crepe Myrtle



## cman95 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am fixing to cut down 2 fairly large crepe myrtle trees. This is a flower tree. Has anyone ever heard of it being used for smoking? OK, stop laughing I just hate to throw away wood IF it might be useful.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 14, 2008)

Checked my Reference Guide of Woods Used To Smoke Food, no mention of Crepe Myrtle. No help here.


----------



## jerrykr (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know, I burned some in the wood stove one time, it really had a lot of sap bubbling out as I remember it.  I could be wrong, never tried to cook with it.


----------

